# "Clenviscerate"? Is spot fat loss really possible?



## squigader (Nov 25, 2011)

What the title says. Does it really give localized spot fat loss? I don't see how it would work biologically, and it seems too good to be true, so I'm skeptical (as I am with any claims of spot fat loss).
Any experiences?


----------

